# Shooting Catfish in Georgia UPDATE!!



## BigSwole

I dont know how yall feel about it. I personally think we should be able to take a few catfish for the supper table.

I submitted a letter/email hoping i could at least fet it discussed where we might have a chance. I urge you to do the same if you feel like we should.

Click here. It takes just a minute.

www.georgiawildlife.com/node/2738 


Thanks, hopefully we could be allowed a couple for the table!


----------



## watermedic

You can on the Savannah River and the lakes that include it.


----------



## BigSwole

I know, i was referring to the rest of the states waters


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Here in NC we can shoot catfish. I only do it about once a year to keep others from seeing how I do it


----------



## Hard Core

DONE IT! Let me know if there is any way I can help in this matter. Thank you for taking your time for this.


----------



## BigSwole

Thanks hard core,

I dont live close enough to attend any of the meetings being held. If you know anyone thats close and they have the free time see if they could go.

Once again thank you


----------



## Michael

I too have already sent a letter to the DNR requesting they allow the taking of catfish in all rivers and lakes in GA and not just those on the Savannah River basin


----------



## Bowfishin93

Sent my letter.


----------



## Michael

It's always nice to have a few fish in the barrel that end up in the frying pan


----------



## BigSwole

Thanks everyone! Tell anyone you may know to send thr letter.

The more we send the better chance we stand!


----------



## BigSwole

Come on guys, lets send some more emails to em.

We cant get things accomplished without speaking up!


----------



## BigSwole

WE ARE MAKING PROGRESS. KEEP SENDING YOUR EMAILS!!!!!








Thank yall. Please send more and have everyone else send some.


----------



## BigSwole

My response to the above email



Mr. Weller,

Thank you for the response. I have spoken to many individuals about this subject and am getting a very uniform positive response from everyone regarding the matter. If there is anything I can assist with whether it be getting a petition signed by X amount of supporters, attending a meeting, or anything that may help us get this changed please feel free to contact me direct per my contact information below.

As stated in my other email, I believe the State of Georgia has nothing to lose by allowing the harvesting of catfish in all waters in Georgia. Also, I believe that if catfish were allowed to be taken, the amount of people who bowfish would increase and the state would benefit from every aspect.

With 

1) More liscense sales = more revenue.
      a) Higher revenue doesnt even need an explanation of how it would help.

2) More bowfishing partys = more invasive species taken out of Georgia's waters.
     a) With a decline in invasive species the ecosystem will continue to improve, something every outdoor enthusiast would appreciate.
     b) With an improvement in the ecosystem due to the increase of invasive species removed from Ga waters highly sought after gamefish will thrive and have a higher reproduction rate thus people will spend more time fishing for game fish which will equal to more revenue {see 1a}.

Bowfishing is an enjoyable sport, but due to the underwhelming attributes of Carp and other invasive species they are not a sought after species to eat by the majority. If an appetizing catfish was made available to be legally taken, I solemnly believe that you would have an increase in new enthusiasts which would start the chain mentioned above.

I understand there is more to be looked at then what I have stated but it is a beginning. Please keep me informed on what else can be done and I will gladly assist.

Thank you,
Kyle West


----------



## bullardsls1

good job man


----------



## BigSwole

Ttt. Its time to speak up.


----------



## fredw

I would imagine fishermen may have a concern.


----------



## BigSwole

fredw said:


> I would imagine fishermen may have a concern.




Elaborate?


----------



## Hard Core

As long as the exact same creel limit is followed what is the difference?...
 I would really like to compare the number of catfish caught and taken from the water by rod and reel, to that of bowfishing. I believe that the die hard rod and reel guys would be very surprised  who puts the dent in the population. Is it easier to regulate which fish bites and swallows a hook in 20 feet of water or which one you want to shoot in 2 ft of water?  Is there a difference in 10 fish on a stringer with hook holes compared to 10 with arrow holes?


----------



## fredw

Hard Core said:


> As long as the exact same creel limit is followed what is the difference?...



Other than on on PFAs I don't beleive there is a creel limit on catfish in Georgia.


----------



## fredw

BigSwole said:


> Elaborate?



BigSwole, do a little research in the fishing forum and you'll find some pretty strong comments about jugging for catfish.  I would imagine some of the fishermen won't like bowfishing for catfish for some of the same reasons they don't like jugging.


----------



## bullardsls1

Some body is gonna cry don't mater what u do .


----------



## BigSwole

fredw said:


> BigSwole, do a little research in the fishing forum and you'll find some pretty strong comments about jugging for catfish.  I would imagine some of the fishermen won't like bowfishing for catfish for some of the same reasons they don't like jugging.



From what i have seen, most dont like jugging because of the people who leave their jugs unattended and they float off and catfish are running rampant up the river attached to a bleach bottle. 

When bowfishing you have a line attached to your arrow which you reel in and remove the fish immediately. you only have one arrow so the possibility of fish or 10 fish swimming the rivers with arrows stuck in them is highly unlikely.

Also, like any sport, you have people who feel their way is the only way. I bowhunt, but feel that people who use a crossbow in a archery only area are cheating the system (aside from disabled or senior etc...) however, the person who only uses a traditional recurve bow made from a hickory tree could feel the same way towards me using a compound bow as i feel about crossbow users. its a never ending chain, in everything we do.

There are thousands of ways to skin a cat, we all have our own prefrence, my way isnt better than yours and yours isnt better than mine. We are all enjoying the outdoors in a way that WE personally enjoy...


----------



## bullardsls1

Well spoken Kyle


----------



## BigSwole

fredw said:


> BigSwole, do a little research in the fishing forum and you'll find some pretty strong comments about jugging for catfish.  I would imagine some of the fishermen won't like bowfishing for catfish for some of the same reasons they don't like jugging.



Also, I will add this.

Bowfishers are a crucial part of helping regulate an ecosystem that man screwed up in the beginning. 

Carp were added to eat grass, well when carp get bigger, above 10 lbs or so...their diet doesnt rely strictly on grass anymore. They also love to eat small fry (small fish as brim, bass, gamefish) in addition to EATING many small fish at a time, they also destroy fish beds, which...are breeding more game fish. So each SINGLE carp is a direct KILLER of fish you and other rod and reel fisherman enjoy catching. Ever told a bowfisher Thank you?

These fish grow to huge sizes, so each carp that a bowfisher removes, just helped ensure the next time you go fishing you will have something there for you to catch.

If needed i can get links to sites will back this information. I dont think i need to discuss removing Gar, we all know what they do with 500 teeth day in day out.


----------



## GA Carpkiller

Ever told a bowfisher Thank you?



Bigswole - no need for him to thank one...he raised one!

I can assure you he has done more for the conservation of this state's resources and the rights of all hunters and fisherman than most on this board.  We all owe him a thank you for his years of dedication to our outdoor pursuits, whether that is fly fishing, bow fishing, juggin, perch jerkin (all of which I've done with him).

Now, lets get back to stickin fish....


----------



## bullardsls1

I fish alot of Alabama lakes were taking catfish with a bow is legal . It's nice to have  a fish or 2 for table fair . I myself don't eat fish but my family really enjoys it .


----------



## BigSwole

GA Carpkiller said:


> Ever told a bowfisher Thank you?
> 
> 
> 
> Bigswole - no need for him to thank one...he raised one!
> 
> I can assure you he has done more for the conservation of this state's resources and the rights of all hunters and fisherman than most on this board.  We all owe him a thank you for his years of dedication to our outdoor pursuits, whether that is fly fishing, bow fishing, juggin, perch jerkin (all of which I've done with him).
> 
> Now, lets get back to stickin fish....



Thanks fred!!

My comments weren't meant to be directed at you per say, even though i quoted your response, was just towards the topic at hand.


----------



## Ole fla gator

Summited an email!!!!!!!!!!Lets be heard.


----------



## BigSwole

Thanks OFG!


----------



## Stickemdeep

BigSwole said:


> Also, I will add this.
> 
> Bowfishers are a crucial part of helping regulate an ecosystem that man screwed up in the beginning.
> 
> Carp were added to eat grass, well when carp get bigger, above 10 lbs or so...their diet doesnt rely strictly on grass anymore. They also love to eat small fry (small fish as brim, bass, gamefish) in addition to EATING many small fish at a time, they also destroy fish beds, which...are breeding more game fish. So each SINGLE carp is a direct KILLER of fish you and other rod and reel fisherman enjoy catching. Ever told a bowfisher Thank you?
> 
> These fish grow to huge sizes, so each carp that a bowfisher removes, just helped ensure the next time you go fishing you will have something there for you to catch.
> 
> If needed i can get links to sites will back this information. I dont think i need to discuss removing Gar, we all know what they do with 500 teeth day in day out.



In reality gar don't actively presuit fish. They eat mainly the week or injured fish


----------



## flatheadfisherman

Well, guess I will be the one who disagrees. I don't want to see catfish thoughout Ga bowhunted. Would rather see them upgraded to game fish status and limits put on them. Just my love of catfish, I guess.


----------



## Hard Core

flatheadfisherman said:


> Well, guess I will be the one who disagrees. I don't want to see catfish thoughout Ga bowhunted. Would rather see them upgraded to game fish status and limits put on them. Just my love of catfish, I guess.



Thats it buddy right there. We agree that limits are fine and would help the species. I think I speak for many bowfishermen when I say, that a limit on catfish is fine and needed. However, we should be afforded the same limit as a rod and reel angler. One fish over 36" per man a night and 20 per man would be fine by me. Just because they are legal to shoot doesn't make catfish, public enemy number 1. However, it would allow bowfishermen to harvest great table fare just like a rod and reel angler. If we must possess the same license as a traditional angler, we should be allowed the same priveldges as they are. I also ask, if a bowfishermen has five cats in a cooler and a rod and reel angler has five cats in a cooler, which man did more harm?


----------



## BigSwole

Hard Core said:


> Thats it buddy right there. We agree that limits are fine and would help the species. I think I speak for many bowfishermen when I say, that a limit on catfish is fine and needed. However, we should be afforded the same limit as a rod and reel angler. One fish over 36" per man a night and 20 per man would be fine by me. Just because they are legal to shoot doesn't make catfish, public enemy number 1. However, it would allow bowfishermen to harvest great table fare just like a rod and reel angler. If we must possess the same license as a traditional angler, we should be allowed the same priveldges as they are. I also ask, if a bowfishermen has five cats in a cooler and a rod and reel angler has five cats in a cooler, which man did more harm?




I couldnt have said it better. 

We arent asking to be handed the reigns and cut loose on catfish. We are asking to be allowed a few to eat. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## chambers270

I have never bowfished for anything but I think it would be a great oppourtunity for any who might enjoy it. I see no problem with opening all state waters. I do strongly agree that there needs to be a creel limit on catfish. There are a few people who would/do go alittle overboard on numbers.


----------



## BigSwole

chambers270 said:


> I have never bowfished for anything but I think it would be a great oppourtunity for any who might enjoy it. I see no problem with opening all state waters. I do strongly agree that there needs to be a creel limit on catfish. There are a few people who would/do go alittle overboard on numbers.




Thanks, in my initail email i asked for a limit to be added. 10-15 per person would be at most more than enough. Plenty enough.


----------



## castandblast

chambers270 said:


> I have never bowfished for anything but I think it would be a great oppourtunity for any who might enjoy it. I see no problem with opening all state waters. I do strongly agree that there needs to be a creel limit on catfish. *There are a few people who would/do go alittle overboard on numbers.*



I think everyone totally agrees there needs to be a limit. But do you think everyone who rod and reel fishes abides the limits and never goes over them? how many people catch more than there limit on crappie, catfish, white bass, Largemouth, etc when the fishing is really good?  Im sure the same can be said with bowfishing, but it is very easy for game wardens to spot us at night with boats that look like a floating football field.


----------



## castandblast

the biggest problem will be from fisherman who mainly target Cats. It will be like all the old school duck hunters resisting the new wave of people trying to be duck hunters because they watched a season of duck dynasty and now want to be willie and Jase. They will view it as a whole bunch of other people intruding on their catch/resources that they wanted bring in.


----------



## BigSwole

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!

I spoke to Mr.Weller and he told me thay he recieved emails as well as dnr across the state. He said it has been looked into and is being talked about.

He said there was alot to look into and see about bit we should know something here shortly. He didnt say one way or the other but he seemed positive about it.

Im crossing my fingers. Hope yall are too!!!

-Kyle


----------



## FOD

Anyone who has any questions or concerns about this hurting the catfish population should look at our eastern/norteastern neighbor.Where bowfishing for catfish is legal,where thousands of people flock to every year from almost every state in the lower 48for a week or two to go there because of their "outstanding" catfish fishery,and where I can guarantee you,that anyone that has anything negative to say about this matter,have left their home state where bowfishing for catfish is illegal,and went here to fish in a state where it is legal,because of the healthy population.


----------



## FOD

One more thing,I've lost count of the maimed,guthooked,rotting while alive,catfish I've found floating around with fishing line trailing behind them,and not a single arrow wound to be found.


----------



## FOD

Grandfather clause,people were fishing with bow and arrow long before the fishing pole came along.


----------



## joey1919

letter sent!


----------



## BigSwole

Thanks Joey!


----------



## BigSwole

Fod ive found catfish on limb lines like that


----------



## tradhunter98

BigSwole said:


> I couldnt have said it better.
> 
> We arent asking to be handed the reigns and cut loose on catfish. We are asking to be allowed a few to eat. Nothing more, nothing less.



Same as catching them on a rod and eating them dead is dead. And to u don't always shot lots of them like carp. I hope y'all get it


----------



## BigSwole

Thanks tradhunter.

Im really crossing my fingers. It is something i really look forward too.


----------



## Hard Core

I was emailed from the dnr about this issue. I returned the  email and hope to speak with them soon. At least they are considering the change. We all need to stick together and push for this. This is huge for any bowfisherman in Georgia.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Flathead and blue cats are no more native to Georgia than carp, anyway. Flatheads especially can destroy a gamefish population quickly when they're introduced to a body of water. The main people opposed to this will be the catfish guides, who make money off taking people out to catch big cats.


----------



## IrishSniper

My email to them:

My name is Mike. I have the honor of living in the Empire State of the South. I've enjoyed my privilege to pursue Georgia's fauna, in the 22 years since my birth in Columbus. I write you know with the utmost sincerity, and passion for preserving our wildlife and traditions.
To cut to the chase (no pun intended), I would implore you to give serious thought to allowing catfish to be taken by bow. I think that here, creel limits would be a fulcrum to this change; supporting both the desires of many of my fellow Georgians,  as well as a healthy conservation practice for a native species. A man might ask, if an angler catches five fish, and an archer spears the same amount, who has wrought more havoc?

Also, if more anglers were to turn to bowfishing for catfish, a copious amount of lead may be saved from entering our ecosystems; however, as I do not have any exact numbers, I will restrain myself from explaining how bowfishing could be a "green" alternative.

Lastly, I would like to thank the DNR for protecting the natural resources of my fathers state. My welsh ancestors came to Georgia in the 1700s (my Cherokee ancestors came a little before that), and The Lord and the land has always provided for us. Had it not been for the DNR, I am sure that species that my ancestors hunted and fished for would no longer remain.

May our beautiful state remain "mighty like a rose",
~Mike


I'm beginning to wonder if I made that a little too wordy....


----------



## Flaustin1

You did.


----------



## BigSwole

Lol was kinda wordy but they should get a good chuckle out of it!

Thank you for taking the time to send the email though. With all the positive responses weve generated im really crossing my fingers some changes benefiting us will take place!!


----------



## weathermantrey

Why stop at catfish? why not make it legal to shoot bass, crappie, stripers, etc...?


----------



## BigSwole

weathermantrey said:


> Why stop at catfish? why not make it legal to shoot bass, crappie, stripers, etc...?



For one, Catfish is considered a non game fish in GA.


----------



## IrishSniper

Flaustin1 said:


> You did.



Where's your email, boss?

Thanks BigSwole. Hope they really start giving it some thought.


----------



## Flaustin1

IrishSniper said:


> Where's your email, boss?
> 
> Thanks BigSwole. Hope they really start giving it some thought.



Dosnt affect me any.  I shoot the three lakes you can already shoot catfish on so i dont have a dog in the race.  Dont take it personal.


----------



## Flaustin1

weathermantrey said:


> Why stop at catfish? why not make it legal to shoot bass, crappie, stripers, etc...?



Because those are gamefish.  I could go for the striper thing though.  Afterall they are not native to most Ga. waters.


----------



## IrishSniper

Not what I meant, but ok.


----------



## Hard Core

Guys, I  had a great conversation with the person recieving our emails. He assured me that the state is listening to our requests. Here is the thing. Not bowfishing for catfish is a law. In order to change a law we must have a sponsor  (senator,congressman) to create the bill to have it changed. Then it has to be brought up next year. They only try to push bills thru every 2-3 yrs because of all the other crap that gets stuck along with them(fat). If any of you have a connection with one of the above that is what we need to do now! The only way this is going to change is if we do it. The state agrees that it is not a bad idea but they are not going to spend time and resources to change it, we will have to do that. Also, for the catfish lovers out there. If I have any involvement I will push for one per man over 36" and thats it. I think the big reproducers should be managed as well.


----------



## BigSwole

Hard Core said:


> Guys, I  had a great conversation with the person recieving our emails. He assured me that the state is listening to our requests. Here is the thing. Not bowfishing for catfish is a law. In order to change a law we must have a sponsor  (senator,congressman) to create the bill to have it changed. Then it has to be brought up next year. They only try to push bills thru every 2-3 yrs because of all the other crap that gets stuck along with them(fat). If any of you have a connection with one of the above that is what we need to do now! The only way this is going to change is if we do it. The state agrees that it is not a bad idea but they are not going to spend time and resources to change it, we will have to do that. Also, for the catfish lovers out there. If I have any involvement I will push for one per man over 36" and thats it. I think the big reproducers should be managed as well.



 

Thanks Hardcore now we gotta put some legwork in.


----------



## Flaustin1

IrishSniper said:


> Not what I meant, but ok.



What did you mean?


----------



## crackerdave

NCHillbilly said:


> Flathead and blue cats are no more native to Georgia than carp, anyway. Flatheads especially can destroy a gamefish population quickly when they're introduced to a body of water. The main people opposed to this will be the catfish guides, who make money off taking people out to catch big cats.


Yep.

I say more power to flathead shooters.I love to catch and eat brim, which is Brer Flathead's favorite food.


----------



## IrishSniper

Flaustin1 said:


> What did you mean?



Please refer to picture.


That's awesome HardCore. Maybe by this time next year, we'll have some pics of stuck cats.


----------



## FOLES55

Sent my email also


----------

